# Looking for: dress watch with blue hands



## JJ907 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello everyone!
After searching the internet and the forum for several hours, I decided it was time to post my question here.
I am looking for a (ladies') dress watch for myself. I don't care if it is made for ladies or men, as long as it fits.
So what I am looking for is a dress watch (mechanical or quartz would both be okay). It should have a diameter between 30 and 36 mm. (Up to 40 mm would be okay, as long as the watch is not too bulky. Or is that too big for a ladies' dress watch?) Personally I prefer watches on the bigger side, but I still want it to look professional (office situation for example). The case should be silver/steel colored and it should come either with a brown or black leather strap or a steel bracelet. It should be a very clean looking watch, a white or silver dial, three hands, no fuss. Preferably without date, but it wouldn't be the end of the world if it came with it.
Now the tricky part: I really fell in love with blue hands, so it should absolutely come with blue hands. Also my budget limit is 300 USD. Cheaper would also be okay. 

Like I said I have searched the internet, but couldn't really find what I was looking for. Your help is greatly appreciated! Also, if you know a great watch which doesn't fit my description 100% or is (a little) more expensive, but is a clean dress watch with blue hands, please let me know.

Thank you very much.
JJ


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Unfortunately this is out of your price range (€546.22, or about $715 right now), but is this the sort of look you had in mind?



This is the Stowa Antea Kleine Sekunde. It's the smallest of Stowa's Antea models, 35.5mm in diameter, but looks so much larger on the wrist due to the thin bezel and very flat case. The dial is a silvery white and the hands are blue, but when the light shifts the dial looks whiter (or more silver) and the hands look black (or bright blue). I adore my Antea... There are other German manufacturers who offer blue hands, but I didn't find any in the right size range or price range. Hmm..

Ah ha! Are Roman numerals acceptable? Christopher Ward is a British company using Swiss watch movements to create affordable watches that are quite good quality for the price. They only sell direct which keeps prices low. (Stowa also does this) And I think the CW Victoria Deco might be along the lines of what you're seeking:









Victoria - Deco - Leather - R30-ROM-SWK - Quartz - Quartz - Swiss Made


----------



## JJ907 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for your suggestion, I like both of them.
I also posted my question in the affordable forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/looking-small-dress-watch-blue-hands-851267.html
and got several suggestions there as well. My dream watch would be the Hamilton Viewmatic, but that's a bit too expensive for me.
I also like the Christopher Ward you suggested and the Orient Charlene suggested in the other thread. Or the Sea-Gull M187s ...
All those watches, how is one supposed to decide? 
The Sea-Gull ships from Hong Kong ... I don't know if I like that.
The Christopher Ward is thinner than the Orient, but I like both very much. Well, I'll have to think about that. More suggestions are still welcome of course.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Lots of nice choices in the other thread! Don't be too concerned about shipping a watch from Hong Kong. I recently bought a Sea-Gull from a dealer there after searching the forums for any comments about that particular dealer (all positive, luckily) to set my mind at ease.

The Citizen Ciena linked in that thread is one I recommend often, but I think the crystals make it just a _little_ too dressy to be a daily professional/office watch. I'd wear it in rotation with other watches, though (just not as my only professional watch).

Yes, it's tough to decide! Er, that's why I own about two dozen watches...


----------

